# Sticky  Review: Stainless Works Long Tubes & 3" Exhaust



## BuffGTO (Dec 29, 2005)

Ok. I was in the market for some....wanted the nice sound and mid-range with top end gains I love from this type of mod. I bought the long tubes with high flow cats and the matching 3" exhaust from stainless works. 

*Quality:*
Welds were awesome. TIG welded to perfection. They were so smooth and everything looked like anything could flow through there easily. 

Loved the fact, that the entire system was stainless too. Living in WNY, snow belt of the NE, salt and such kill a car hardcore. 

The primaries were 1.75" approx, 3" collector too. The head flange was smooth as butter and was port matched to the runners for a smooth transition. 

Overall 9/10. 

*Fitment: *
Headers fit like a glove. Sat perfectly in place and just was utterly perfect like it was from the factory. The exhaust fit great too. I thought it was a hair close in some parts, but the 3" cleared well. I expected rubbing and some minor banging, nothing. Only if I jar a decent pot hole in the road. 

My car with John's camera:









I have 1 more pic of it a little more forward with the bottom of the headers, but it will not let me attach it.

Overall 9/10.

*Performance:*
Noticeable gains in the midrange and top end. RPMS climb a bit quicker. She seems way more responsive in the 3500-4000 RPM span. It is almost like a different car from 4K and up. Super fun on the thruway on ramps and such.Tid bit of drone at about 1800 RPMS....anywhere above that or below, no probs.

Overall 8.5/10. 

*Service from place ordered:*
I ordered as a package deal from www.dezod.com, Paul there was great at pointing out points of help based upon what I was looking for. He told me of the time frame turnarounds, esitmated ship dates and what to expect. They even had it drop shipped from Stainless Works. Total turnaround time, because they were in between production runs was about 2-2 1/2 weeks. 

Paul's service 8.5/10

Stainless Works time turnaround 7/10. (too long to wait for such awesome things)


----------



## Route 66 (May 30, 2005)

I have the exact system.........and I love it! Not too loud, not too quiet.
Just did a cam install this week...........now it sounds even better!
Enjoy :cheers


----------



## BuffGTO (Dec 29, 2005)

Route 66 said:


> I have the exact system.........and I love it! Not too loud, not too quiet.
> Just did a cam install this week...........now it sounds even better!
> Enjoy :cheers


Sweet. What cam did you install?? I was looking for some internals....


----------



## baron_iv (Nov 17, 2005)

BuffGTO, thank you for the review. I'm trying to get the powers that be to make a reviews section of the forums. I think the reviews that people write are VERY helpful to others who are considering different products. I'm sure your post will help steer someone in the right direction. Now if we could just get EVERYONE to write a review on EVERY part they install...


----------



## YellowGOAT1 (Dec 22, 2005)

All of everyone input is most helpful.I haven't bought any exhaust yet I am trying to find the right sound.I wanting a deep throaty sound.Kinda simliar to a mustang.But deeper.I have been debating on leaving stock catback and going with SW LT and X pipe.I need help


----------



## baron_iv (Nov 17, 2005)

OMMMMMM! You said the "M" word!! I'm TELLING!

why would you want your car to sound like an underpowered relic from the 60s?


----------



## YellowGOAT1 (Dec 22, 2005)

Their not all under powered.I have had a ton of fox bodies and also had a 01 cobra that ran a 12.9 at 106mph,with just a h pipe and CAI.I not saying I want it to sound just like mustang but A deep tone or rumble.My 01 cobra sounded awsome.It had a H pipe with 2 chamber flows.The GTO's should be throaty'er because of bigger motor.I also use to have a 71 goat with factory 455 in it.It had 3" exhaust it sounded better than any car I ever had.And I have alot of great muscle cars.But the 05 GTO I have now is a awsome car.I really love this car.I have been racing mustangs for the past 15 years.But I started out racing the old muscle cars,before I got in to mustangs.But now I am back where I started.With a GTO.


----------



## baron_iv (Nov 17, 2005)

I'm just giving you a hard time, don't take me seriously. 

I know what you meant, I just like to razz people every now and then, it's kinda fun. I am looking for that same sound, so if you find it, please post HOW. Have a nice evening.


----------



## YellowGOAT1 (Dec 22, 2005)

I will.It's cool.I like mustangs too.But these GTO's are unbeleiveable.Can't wait to get some modds.


----------



## BuffGTO (Dec 29, 2005)

baron_iv said:


> BuffGTO, thank you for the review. I'm trying to get the powers that be to make a reviews section of the forums. I think the reviews that people write are VERY helpful to others who are considering different products. I'm sure your post will help steer someone in the right direction. Now if we could just get EVERYONE to write a review on EVERY part they install...


Thank you. I had a couple of cars in the past and I ALWAYS read the reviews on parts and they helped me make my decisions. I figured I would do the same others here. 

Yes this GTO is one sweet ride. I love it. It sounds real nice and throaty. dare I say, almost better than a M.,.................


----------



## BuffGTO (Dec 29, 2005)

baron_iv said:


> BuffGTO, thank you for the review. I'm trying to get the powers that be to make a reviews section of the forums. I think the reviews that people write are VERY helpful to others who are considering different products. I'm sure your post will help steer someone in the right direction. Now if we could just get EVERYONE to write a review on EVERY part they install...


BTW, let me know if that is the case.....I will write a much better and more formal one......this was just a 1-2-3


----------



## MSTNGKILLA (Jul 27, 2006)

:confused I just had my local muff shop put 2 flowmaster 40 series mufflers , they also took out the pre-muffler and put a x pipe into it sound nice under acceleration but back sputters loud when i'm down shifting, I don't like it. can anybody recommend a good cat back? what about headers what do you guys think?


----------



## baron_iv (Nov 17, 2005)

That's a fairly normal sound on deceleration. Personally, I like it. If you don't though, you're stuck with stock for the most part, or something else which is quiet enough that you don't hear it. It happens with the stock exhaust too, it's just not as noticeable as it is with aftermarket mufflers or exhaust systems. There is a listing of various sounds of the aftermarket mufflers and exhaust systems here on the site, which allows you to hear what each one sounds like. 
If you decide you want to sell the flowmasters and x-pipe, let me know, I may be interested in buying it, I've been wanting something a bit louder and haven't had time to go look for one myself. 
Oh, and headers will further emphasize the popping sound, so if you really don't like it, you may want to steer clear of headers completely.


----------



## disastertourism (Jul 31, 2006)

baron_iv said:


> That's a fairly normal sound on deceleration. Personally, I like it. If you don't though, you're stuck with stock for the most part, or something else which is quiet enough that you don't hear it. It happens with the stock exhaust too, it's just not as noticeable as it is with aftermarket mufflers or exhaust systems. There is a listing of various sounds of the aftermarket mufflers and exhaust systems here on the site, which allows you to hear what each one sounds like.
> If you decide you want to sell the flowmasters and x-pipe, let me know, I may be interested in buying it, I've been wanting something a bit louder and haven't had time to go look for one myself.
> Oh, and headers will further emphasize the popping sound, so if you really don't like it, you may want to steer clear of headers completely.


could your perchance tell me how to find that listing on here? i'd sure appreciate it.


----------



## CPO's GTO (Jul 1, 2006)

http://www.gtoforum.com/showthread.php?t=3564&highlight=exhaust+sound


----------



## 06GTO (Sep 14, 2006)

The popping condition with aftermarket exhaust and or headers, is caused by running lean.
Aftermarket exhaust and or headers creates an increase in flow, which increases horsepower and request more fuel.
I had the same situation in my Bonneville when I opened up intake and exhaust breathing, the Dyno with gas analizer showed a 16:1 fuel ratio, which is very lean (ideal ratio is between 12 to 13 to 1).
The question here is who can adjust the CPU with the right fuel/air ratios?


----------



## michaelskier (Aug 29, 2005)

I know exactly what sound you are looking for yellowgoat1. I finally just got it on mine...only regret is that I did not do it 10,000 miles ago! Put on the X pipe and take off the mufflers and go with straight pipes. Sounds throaty and deep, no drone on hwy, and not too loud overall. Sounds a lot like the mustang, but better to me.


----------



## Virus E (Dec 13, 2006)

06GTO said:


> The popping condition with aftermarket exhaust and or headers, is caused by running lean.
> Aftermarket exhaust and or headers creates an increase in flow, which increases horsepower and request more fuel.
> I had the same situation in my Bonneville when I opened up intake and exhaust breathing, the Dyno with gas analizer showed a 16:1 fuel ratio, which is very lean (ideal ratio is between 12 to 13 to 1).
> The question here is who can adjust the CPU with the right fuel/air ratios?


Are you sure it is from running lean?? I just sold a dodge srt-4 with a CTI 3" turboback exhaust and that thing popped tons (in a very good way). All of the srt-4s (and many other turbo cars) do it and it is supposed to be from running rich.


----------



## Ozzhead (Jul 18, 2006)

06GTO said:


> The popping condition with aftermarket exhaust and or headers, is caused by running lean.
> Aftermarket exhaust and or headers creates an increase in flow, which increases horsepower and request more fuel.
> I had the same situation in my Bonneville when I opened up intake and exhaust breathing, the Dyno with gas analizer showed a 16:1 fuel ratio, which is very lean (ideal ratio is between 12 to 13 to 1).
> The question here is who can adjust the CPU with the right fuel/air ratios?


A tuner should be able to adjust your fuel tables


----------



## lhernandez (Apr 11, 2007)

*X-pipe*

Can some one tell me how to order the x-pipe for my 06 gto to replace the resonator?


----------



## lhernandez (Apr 11, 2007)

*Mufflers*

I just ordered a pair of Hollywood mufflers from Stainlesssteelmufflers.com They are custom built. I ordered 31 1/2 inch muffler in which includes the tip. They make them as one unit muffler and tip. The muffler does not have any fiberglass or packing. I have not received them yet let alone install them, but I am a bit concern that they might not be legal even though the owner of the shop said that they are. Any comments?


----------



## Goat90 (Aug 13, 2008)

*well..?*

i just clicked on then link to the website he provided.. i am unable to find the system for an '04 gto.. which is obviously what he has


----------



## 4421markc (Nov 13, 2008)

i am slowly upgrading my 05 gto. i would like to do it right the 1st time. i am thinking l92 heads , cam, intake , and complete exhaust system--- i need advise. the car has 9000 miles on it, i am the only owner, and i want a first class bullett proof combo that doesn't involve turbo/superchargers. nothing against them , i just want a more stock look--mainly i want good reliable equipment that will pass everything from an emissions test to a z-06. and yes , i want to include suspension and brakinng upgrades. your advise would be appreciated ! mark c 770-837-5550


----------



## stickpony (Oct 26, 2008)

does this exhaust system void the factory warranty?


----------



## Poncho Dan (Jun 30, 2009)

My plan is to put a set of StainlessWorks LTs on mine with the Corsa Sport catback and maybe the K&N or Volant CAI. Everyone I've spoken to says the fit & finish of the StainlessWorks LTs are superb. I've heard gains of 30 RWHP with a tune, seems the best direction for me to go for the price right now. 

How much of a PITA is it to go catless? I assume there's O2 sensors before and after the cats... haven't seen for myself, didn't get a chance to get under the car yet.


----------



## SpicyRed06 (Feb 3, 2010)

Im looking into headers/exhaust and these are beautiful but man $1400 for headers is a lot...even if they do come with cats.

Stainless Works


----------



## Poncho Dan (Jun 30, 2009)

Pfff. For $1400 you can get Kooks stepped headers with catless mids. Builds way more "under the curve" TQ than the SW product.

Yah, can you tell I had a change of heart? :lol:


----------



## knaletko (Mar 26, 2010)

I second the parts review section, every other forum i have ever been on has had one, and, it has kept some buddies from buying worthless parts


----------



## davebrown77 (Jul 28, 2010)

I am looking to change out exhaust system on 06 GTO with sports appearance package. Talked to MagnaFlow and Corsa. Can not fine full cat-back system that allows me to use dual tip configuration. All systems have single 4.0 inch tips. Rear fascia allows for dual 2.5 inch tips. Do I have to live with single 4.0 tip. Any suggestions?


----------



## Sixpacktux (Sep 16, 2013)

I bought a set of headers from them and had nothing but PROBLEMS! One tube was out exactly an inch. When I called to get corrected I'm told there must be something wrong with my car. Was given several bogus reasons. Finally I returned them (at my cost) to prove they were wrong. They responded saying they were fine but did me a favor and "adjusted them". Since when is a tube out by a full inch an adjustment? George the sales manager said he would refund the shipping but never did and won't even return a call. Lousy service, not worth the high $$$$$, took forever to get and then took forever to get fixed. Just because their name was in a magazine does not make them a reputable business. I should have gone with Gardner


----------

